# transom saver.



## hipster dufus (Jul 30, 2016)

where on ur lower unit do u place ur transom saver? above the cavitation plate or below it? does it make a difference? just wondering


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 30, 2016)

I put mine below.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 30, 2016)

hipster dufus said:


> where on ur lower unit do u place ur transom saver? above the cavitation plate or below it? does it make a difference? just wondering


FWIW the guides & guys I know who "chase" tuna - from launch ramp location to launch ramp location - who are all trailering 24'+ deep-V center consoles w/ no less than 250hp motors ... *DO NOT* use 'transom savers' but use that 'My Wedgie' thingie that affixes to the trim/tilt rams.

Check it out - see: https://www.m-ywedge.com

Let me tell you ... these guys are Pros and use nothing but the BEST!


----------



## perchjerker (Jul 31, 2016)

the My Wedge is different. I know people who use them

they are intended to protect the hydraulic trim/ tilt components, the stress is still the same on the transom

I use the same transom saver on my 24ft Grady White with a 200 Johnson as I do on my 14ter with the 9.9 hp

not only does a transom saver relieve the stress on the hydraulic components it helps protect the transom as well

mine fits both boats so it works double duty

as far as above or below the cavitation plate is doesnt really matter, whichever fits best

transom savers is one of those things people seem to argue about for whatever reason

All I know is I have used one on every boat I have owned (starting in 1978) and have never had a problem with them


----------



## Steve A W (Aug 1, 2016)

I use one because it gives the lower unit more 
ground clearance.
I hit a deer one morning and the motor was the only thing
that didn't hit the deer!
I run 18hp down to 3hp and the transom saver fit them 
differently. Just figure out where it rides the best.

Steve A W


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 2, 2016)

below.


----------

